# PCP Plan Comparison



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't been on here for ages, I had a mk1 225 5 years ago for a year, I've had a mk2 TTS for the past year and I'm just about to order a mk3 TTS... It will be my first brand new car so please can people share what they are paying to help me compare what I can get  as long as they don't mind that is! Thanks in advance.

Vehicle: TTS
Transmission: S-Tronic
Colour: Daytona Grey, Express red interior
Options: Tech pack, armrest, hold assist, 20'' alloys, pearl effect paint

Deposit: £2,500
48 months: £425
Balloon: £18,600


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

£41.5k? Not that much cheaper than a TTRS!
Seems more expensive than the usual deals on here? What is the interest on the PCP?


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

Seems like a decent price to me. It would be easier to work it out based on the discounted price before interest that you negotiated to compare that with RRP.

From your figures I'm guessing that the discounted price before finance is in the region of £34,750. The RRP of your spec appears to be £42,665 so that is a discount of approx. £7,915 (including the deposit contribution - which is to all intents and purposes a discount).

I ordered a TTS roadster back in March which was delivered September. The RRP of the spec I ordered at the time was £48,530 (quite a lot of options!). The discounted price I agreed on was £39,985 - so a discount of £8,545 including what was a £5K deposit contribution at the time.

So assuming my sums are about right on your discounted price then that is a broadly comparable discount on a cheaper car.

The interest rate Audi are offering has dropped since I signed up to my deal. I think the first responder to this thread doesn't appreciate quite how much expense interest adds to the cost of a deal. Current interest rate is I think 6.26% on a pcp.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

TTS Daytona, tech pack, comfort pack, hill hold assist, folding door mirrors.

48 month pcp
£430 a month
£4150 deposit
19k balloon


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

I should have mentioned them details apologies.

Audi contribution is £4350 and interest rate is 6.2%. I think the figure you mentioned aw159130 is £34,966. There's so much going on on the quotes I have.

Thanks for the great reply!

Migzy you got any pics of yours? Mine wouldn't come until Feb/March. I think I will be adding folding mirrors, £225 isn't too bad for the insurance of someone knocking them off!

TTRS are to start at £53k (ish) I was told when enquiring about it, they said order book isn't likely to open anytime soon either. My budget was £400 a month so there was no way I was going to get anywhere near that with a RS! And I'm slowly growing out of things like fixed black spoilers etc.

Another thing, out of interest (and this might be a bit personal for some) what percentage of your monthly income does the monthly cost take up? If I were to go for that its taking up about 18%. I'm still not sure if I want to sign up to something that takes so much of my income away from me haha even if it is as pretty as it is.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Keyword "starting" at 53k, more like 58-60k for a spec'd one.

Never used PCPs so i cant say either way in terms of if the price looks good or bad.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Mines arriving 24th November ;-)

Cheers

Migzy

Also mines on 6.8apr but emailed the sales gizza to see if I can have the lower rate


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's a question: if Audi's interest rates have changed, can PCPs be renegotiated once started?! 
The OP's deal seems about right to me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

steamcake said:


> Another thing, out of interest (and this might be a bit personal for some) what percentage of your monthly income does the monthly cost take up? If I were to go for that its taking up about 18%. I'm still not sure if I want to sign up to something that takes so much of my income away from me haha even if it is as pretty as it is.


Gross or net? Cars are silly expensive, and I refuse to pay more for my car than I do for my house. And it's not just the monthly outgoing, it's the depreciation at the end of it. Which is why I stick to second hand - I might buy your car off you in the future for fraction of the price


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Dash said:


> steamcake said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing, out of interest (and this might be a bit personal for some) what percentage of your monthly income does the monthly cost take up? If I were to go for that its taking up about 18%. I'm still not sure if I want to sign up to something that takes so much of my income away from me haha even if it is as pretty as it is.
> ...


Not in the market for a white TTS are you 8)

Net, literally how much does it take off you every month.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

My TT was soooo expensive for what it is. Bought it with my heart rather than my head thats for sure.

£8k deposit (traded in old car)
£270 monthly
£21.5k balloon.

over 2 year period.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I've sent an email to the sales guy to see if i can change my PCP APR to 6.2% from 6.8, got a feeling he's gonna say i'm locked in. I'll let you know how that goes

cheers

Migzy


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

migzy said:


> I've sent an email to the sales guy to see if i can change my PCP APR to 6.2% from 6.8, got a feeling he's gonna say i'm locked in. I'll let you know how that goes
> 
> cheers
> 
> Migzy


Might be worth sharing, I had no idea about the rate changing to begin with, I think it went from 6.9 to 6.2. I was initially looking at quotes mid Sept and then it was 6.9, also the Audi contribution was £4k, it was from 1st Oct it went down to 6.2 (also the contribution went up to £4350) and the dealer was the one who informed me. I had previously said £449/month was too much, and he had rerun the quotes to get it down to £425 after that date so that's the kind of difference it makes. I don't think I would have bought it if he hadn't done that, typical sales man and his constant harassment of how I can get it cheaper...

One thing I did notice was that some of the options became more expensive, e.g. I'm pretty sure the Daytona was £450 before, and its £550 now. They may be hiding costs elsewhere!


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Those are some high interest rates.....in the UK!

I put down 50% deposit and the rest is a 4yr lease at 0.9% with Audi. This includes all service costs during this time. 
Also got 20% off the list price.

Its a bit higher now for new deals, but still only 1.9%.

Wonder what's going to happen to car prices with the pound plummeting....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

csi_basel said:


> Wonder what's going to happen to car prices with the pound plummeting....


One way and that's up.

Once the Pound hits parity with the Dollar  these prices and deals will seem like a drop in the Ocean compared to what might come along,especially by the end of next March with Brexit and to add insult the extra cost of the higher car tax next year also is a nice plump cherry on top of an already expensive cake


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The last time large rises in VED were planned they got dropped.I do wonder if the same will happen as many JLR cars are over £40K.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

TT S Line, Daytona Grey, Tyre & Alloy Cover, Minor Damage Cover, Service Plan.

Deposit - £1000
48 Payments - £350
Balloon - £13,371

Probably could have got it cheaper but was too excited to get it ordered.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I got this from another site on finance, it's posted 2014 but should still apply. Sales guys back in 2 days so gonna grill him, if they don't agree to the new terms, as the cars not due to be built until the 17th I just tell them to cancel and but it from another Audi.

"I ordered a new Audi in February on PCP and managed to achieve a very favourable discount from the dealership. The car is not due for delivery until June.

In the last few days I've seen that the APR on offer has reduced from approx 6.5% to 4.8%, which makes a notable difference to the payments. Can I re-negotiate the terms to get the 4.8% APR or do you think I'm likely to lose my original discount (approx 16%).

9 April 2014 at 6:18 am #27086 REPLY
Stuart Masson
Stuart Masson
Keymaster
Hi Mr.T,
Have you actually signed the finance contracts? I wouldn't have thought so, if the car is not due to arrive until June. If not, then you have simply been approved for finance and are not actually committed to taking their finance offer. Does your vehicle order stipulate that the level of discount is contingent on taking the original finance offer from Audi Finance? It normally won't.

You should be able to benefit from the lower APR, but the level of discount may be linked to the new offer. Each quarter, manufacturer finance companies will amend their offers in terms of APRs and deposit contributions. It may be that Audi Finance have reduced their interest rate, but also reduced the deposit contribution (aka discount) that goes with it. Also check in the fine print that the new offer applies to the type of vehicle you have ordered, and that it is able to be applied retrospectively. Sometimes there is a clause saying "only for vehicles order from date X to date Y", so earlier orders may not benefit.

If there are no problems in Audi Finance's fine print on the updated offer, then you should be able to get the lower interest rate and keep your discount. The dealer may initially resist, but they also probably won't want to lose an order if you decide to go to another Audi dealer who will happily offer you the lower rate.

Thanks Stuart.

I signed an order form and yes I was accepted for the finance based on a set of terms they/I laid out, but it was not the actual finance agreement.

I've managed to speak with the dealer today and they have honoured the new offer, which has involved an extra manufacturer deposit contribution and the reduced APR. It's resulted in a £3.5k reduction in the deposit required to achieve the same monthly payment. Not bad to say the least!

The original discount has remained as well as the 'dealer contribution'. So all in all a win, win.


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Which dealer are you buying from? Also, where are you seeing the reduced APR listed, just out of curiosity?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

the reduced APR is showing on the Audi website when you spec a TTS

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

michaelw90 said:


> Which dealer are you buying from? Also, where are you seeing the reduced APR listed, just out of curiosity?


Not sure if you are asking me or Migzy, for me its Swansea Audi and one of the guys informed me about the drop to 6.2% for final quarter of the year. It does show up on Audi's website too. I tried Warrington, Preston and Liverpool Audi (they're all closer to me) but none compared to Swansea. I originally found Swansea through carwow and a PCP comparison on whatcar. Speaking to the salesman at Swansea they said they offer the cheapest in the UK because they use 'fleet rates'.

Migzy have you put the £500 deposit down to order the car?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

steamcake said:


> Not in the market for a white TTS are you 8)
> 
> Net, literally how much does it take off you every month.


Hah, no I'm happy with my car for the time being 

I guess somewhere around 10% of my net income. Plus or minus depending on whether I'm saving for a new car or not (joys of second hand).


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

steamcake said:


> michaelw90 said:
> 
> 
> > Which dealer are you buying from? Also, where are you seeing the reduced APR listed, just out of curiosity?
> ...


Was to both, but yours probably. Your monthly is similar to what I'm after paying really. I might reach out to Swansea then, I tried with Warrington & Cheshire Oaks, and they're not budging much.

Any recommendation of who in particular to contact?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Migzy have you put the £500 deposit down to order the car?[/quote]

Hi,

Yep I've put a deposit of £1000 to order the car

Thanks

Migzy


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

michaelw90 said:


>


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

yeh I did think that, but it'll be interesting to see where i stand legally. After all I have not signed the final finance agreement.

thanks

Migzy


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

migzy said:


> yeh I did think that, but it'll be interesting to see where i stand legally. After all I have not signed the final finance agreement.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Migzy


Hope you get somewhere dude, fingers crossed as theres no real reason why you should be out of pocket.

Out of interest why did you go for the comfort pack? What does that have in it?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

steamcake said:


> Out of interest why did you go for the comfort pack? What does that have in it?


It's the nice aircon with the integrated displays, the B&O stereo and the reversing sensors in one pack for about a grand.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

yep that's the one ;-)

ta

migzy


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

When I was buying mine the dealer stated clearly to me that the finance deal you get at the point of delivery is the better of the one currently available and the one available when you placed the order.

When I ordered mine then the contribution was 5K and the interest rate around 6.7 or 6.8 (can't remember off hand). The understanding I had from my dealer was that if the contribution went up or the interest rate went down by the time it was delivered, I would automatically benefit from those. If either moved against me then the details at the time of the deal would apply. The contribution was supposedly only valid if delivered by the end of June but they were still honouring it in September.

One thing they wouldn't renegotiate was the price - due to the model year 17 changes, in particular the inclusion of the armrest and cruise control in the standard spec, the RRP of the spec I ordered fell by around £400. I asked if my price would come down accordingly but the dealer pointed out that the contribution had also come down by £1,000 so I couldn't have it both ways. In fairness I didn't think this was unreasonable.

If you haven't signed the finance docs yet then I would expect to get the lower interest rate.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Just got confirmation from my sales guy, going to get the new contribution and put on the new rate .

Happy days.

Migzy


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

steamcake said:


> I haven't been on here for ages, I had a mk1 225 5 years ago for a year, I've had a mk2 TTS for the past year and I'm just about to order a mk3 TTS... It will be my first brand new car so please can people share what they are paying to help me compare what I can get  as long as they don't mind that is! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Vehicle: TTS
> Transmission: S-Tronic
> ...


That is a good discount/price.
Can i ask what dealer / broker ?


----------

